# Quick question



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got into this Co2 thing and I have been dosing my plants with PMDD and some Flourish. I dose the PMDD every 2 days and the Flourish every water change. I am pretty good about my water changes so its basically every 2 days that I dose Flourish. The only question I have is should I keep dosing the Flourish?? I feel like a kid during Christmas my Co2 setup will be here today....... Hopefully I can get everything up and running tonite. Will post some pics to!! Thanks in advace for the replys.....


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah I would still does the excel with the Co2. Im sure you are excited about CO2. Post some pics when you get it setup.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

lo4life said:


> I just got into this Co2 thing and I have been dosing my plants with PMDD and some Flourish. I dose the PMDD every 2 days and the Flourish every water change. I am pretty good about my water changes so its basically every 2 days that I dose Flourish. The only question I have is should I keep dosing the Flourish?? I feel like a kid during Christmas my Co2 setup will be here today....... Hopefully I can get everything up and running tonite. Will post some pics to!! Thanks in advace for the replys.....


did your setup arrive yet?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea its here. Havent got it hooked up yett. Ill get it hooked up tonight hopefully and get some pics up.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well its after midnight and I just got done with homework. I have to go to school tomarrow and then weld so Ill get some pics up of the paintball setup tomarrow night for sure.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well here is the paintball canister set up.. The only thing that this kit does not come with is a canister and air tubing.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

example of the 5lb and paintball


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

whats that cost? and where do I get the setup? I have the CO2 bottles already for PB. what size co2 tank do u use?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

marineandreef.com has them. I have a 24 oz bottle but the f*ckers sent me the wrong one. they sent me a regulator for a 5lb bottle not the co2 bottle...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I said screw it today. Got tired of dealing with having this stuff sitting around and the wrong regulator. I went out and got a 5lb bottle today and got it filled. Noticed some difference already in just the color of the plants. I will post before and after pics in a week. Thanks for all the help ryan!!!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Curley said:


> Well I said screw it today. Got tired of dealing with having this stuff sitting around and the wrong regulator. I went out and got a 5lb bottle today and got it filled. Noticed some difference already in just the color of the plants. I will post before and after pics in a week. Thanks for all the help ryan!!!


anytime and congrats on the co2 set up its going to be sweet. For sure post some pics.


----------

